# Vegas Run



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

Took the "Mighty D" on a cross-desert run to Vegas this weekend. Roughly 600 miles on what equates to not much more one tank of fuel. Had many occasions to widen the gap with 'interested parties' behind me. Rolling torque is such a wonderful thing.  Rt. 93 north of Nothing Arizona (yes that is a place) was all mine and not since Munich had I been able to stretch my legs like that. Oh yeah. The new Hoover by-pass/bridge will open on November 1st. Can't wait for the sequel. Who is up for a "D" Vegas run? :thumbup:


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

PacificJet said:


> Took the "Mighty D" on a cross-desert run to Vegas this weekend. Roughly 600 miles on what equates to not much more one tank of fuel. Had many occasions to widen the gap with 'interested parties' behind me. Rolling torque is such a wonderful thing.  Rt. 93 north of Nothing Arizona (yes that is a place) was all mine and not since Munich had I been able to stretch my legs like that. Oh yeah. The new Hoover by-pass/bridge will open on November 1st. Can't wait for the sequel. Who is up for a "D" Vegas run? :thumbup:


I did this in my D from Orange County back in August. It's about 500+ miles round trip for us. Would have probably been able to do it on one tank, but decided to fill up in Vegas since gas is cheaper there. For those who don't know, I-15 through the desert is filled with many steep grades and the D effortlessly plowed right on through them.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. But such threads always raise q in my head: How does 335i (auto) behave in such drives(with steep gradient and turns). Is it same/ less fun / more fun in such drives.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

PacificJet said:


> Took the "Mighty D" on a cross-desert run to Vegas this weekend. Roughly 600 miles on what equates to not much more one tank of fuel. Had many occasions to widen the gap with 'interested parties' behind me. Rolling torque is such a wonderful thing.  Rt. 93 north of Nothing Arizona (yes that is a place) was all mine and not since Munich had I been able to stretch my legs like that. Oh yeah. The new Hoover by-pass/bridge will open on November 1st. Can't wait for the sequel. Who is up for a "D" Vegas run? :thumbup:


Interesting fuel range. I recently did a road trip from Vancouver, BC to Sacramento in my 328i and after filling up in Olympia, WA I wanted to see just how good the fuel range could be, so I set the cruise at 60MPH and with only 2 rest area stops managed 535 miles to Redding, CA. The fuel range still showed 60 miles to empty. I makes me wonder just how far the d could go if the torque wasn't quite so addictive.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

"A Volkswagen Passat Bluemotion has set the Guinness World Record for the longest distance travelled on a single tank of fuel by an un-modified production car.

It covered an astonishing 1,526.63 miles on a single tank of forecourt diesel, averaging 89.82mpg along the way. The Passat's official combined mpg figure is 64.2mpg.

It took driver Gavin Conway of The Sunday Times three days to drain the tank, driving mostly on French motorways, with the occasional town detour. His average speed was just over 45mph, and the car used 77.25 litres of fuel."


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

HoustonScott said:


> "A Volkswagen Passat Bluemotion has set the Guinness World Record for the longest distance travelled on a single tank of fuel by an un-modified production car.
> 
> It covered an astonishing 1,526.63 miles on a single tank of forecourt diesel, averaging 89.82mpg along the way. The Passat's official combined mpg figure is 64.2mpg.
> 
> It took driver Gavin Conway of The Sunday Times three days to drain the tank, driving mostly on French motorways, with the occasional town detour. His average speed was just over 45mph, and the car used 77.25 litres of fuel."


Doesn't he have to go both ways doing that before it's considered a world record?



Hu99 said:


> Interesting fuel range. I recently did a road trip from Vancouver, BC to Sacramento in my 328i and after filling up in Olympia, WA I wanted to see just how good the fuel range could be, so I set the cruise at 60MPH and with only 2 rest area stops managed 535 miles to Redding, CA. The fuel range still showed 60 miles to empty. I makes me wonder just how far the d could go if the torque wasn't quite so addictive.


46MPG is my best, to give you a better indicator. 740 miles, with a 16.1 gallon fill-up.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Stugots said:


> 46MPG is my best, to give you a better indicator. 740 miles, with a 16.1 gallon fill-up.


And you're running 320HP with the chip too?!? Impressive.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> And you're running 320HP with the chip too?!? Impressive.


Dyno showed 308 to the wheels...but I didn't have the chip when I did that, either, tbh. Car was bone stock at the time.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

PacificJet said:


> Took the "Mighty D" on a cross-desert run to Vegas this weekend. Roughly 600 miles on what equates to not much more one tank of fuel. Had many occasions to widen the gap with 'interested parties' behind me. Rolling torque is such a wonderful thing.  Rt. 93 north of Nothing Arizona (yes that is a place) was all mine and not since Munich had I been able to stretch my legs like that. Oh yeah. The new Hoover by-pass/bridge will open on November 1st. Can't wait for the sequel. Who is up for a "D" Vegas run? :thumbup:


What - there is another D in Phoenix? I've had mine since the end of Jan and have not seen another one here yet.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

The most I can squeeze out of my tank (filling up when the light comes on) is about 450 miles. Will it be better after some more miles? I understand that driving habits will affect this and it is not good to wait until it is empty to refill. I only use Shell fuel and do mostly highway driving. But 600 miles - I'd be happy with 500. I have about 4k on my car now.


----------

